
Using Printed Nanocircuits to Sense Hormones - fiaz
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/24370/?ref=rss
======
iamwil
That's really interesting. Especially if people can print these out
themselves. It would lower the cost of getting test done. And can be used as
preventive medical tech, to detect when things are starting to go astray.

